
New Firefox for Android Is a Disaster - mikeweiss
https://www.forbes.com/sites/barrycollins/2020/08/26/firefox-on-android-gets-a-major-update-and-users-hate-it/
======
everybodyknows
Earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24355426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24355426)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24292455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24292455)

